# FreehandMX: Text halbmondförmig



## Bora (29. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

möchte mit freehandMX einen Text in folgender form darstellen:

.wwwwww
. wwwwww
.  wwwwww
.    wwwww
.   wwwww
.  wwwwww
. wwwwww
.wwwwww

wie der rechte rand aussieht ist egal, wichtig ist das der linke rand die form eines halbkreises annimmt. 

danke schonmal...


----------



## Lord Brain (31. Dezember 2003)

In Freehand 10 gibt es eine Funktion, die sich „Textfluss um Auswahl“ nennt.
Mit dieser kannst du mit Hilfe eines Kreises den Text um den Kreis fließen lassen.

Hab das gerade noch einmal ausprobiert, aber irgendwie funktioniert das nicht so, wie ich mir das vorstelle 
Aber stehen dazu noch ein paar Zeilen im Handbuch geschrieben oder unter  „F1“.


----------



## swampdragon (31. Dezember 2003)

*Freehand 10*

Also folgender Weg hab ich gerade mal getestet:

Zunächst schreibst Du Deinen Text. Dann legst Du darüber einen Kreis in Hintergrundfarbe (z.B. Weiss). Wichtig der Kreis muss über dem Text liegen.

Dann unter Text/Textfluss um Auswahl anwählen, die entsprechenden Abstände zum Objekt einstellen. Nun formt sich der Text um den erstellten Kreis und bildet den gewünschten Halbkreis.

Es besteht auch die Möglichkeit in dem Kreis z.B. eine Grafik einzufügen.

Ging bei mir problemlos.

Gruss Swampi


----------

